# Aerway hay/pasture renovator



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone have any experience using an Aerway aerator for bermuda hay fields. My fields are doing fine but I want to improve the soil compaction to open up the roots to more moisture, air, and nutrients. I want to buy or rent a 10-12 foot pull type Aerway machine. I was going to just buy a spike aerator but the Aerway system seems to be much better in aeration and maybe even resprigging as a result of aeration operations. Just like some reviews from someone who uses one or used to use one and changed to another mode. Thanks


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I use one every year on my Bermuda grass and fescue fields. I bought it as a 3 pt and ended up getting the toungue and wheels kit. I have lots of concrete weight on it. In well established grass, I'll set the gangs one or two holes back from straight. All the way back is real aggressive. This past Fall, I paid one of my buddies to sit on the tractor after work and pull it across all the ground that was getting lime. It worked well. I had the lime spread right behind the aerator. The next couple of rains washed it in.

It's used mostly in the spray field and applying manure (seperatly, I don't have water kit for it).

I also use it on some of the no till ground as well. The holes it makes allows the water to soak in better (spray field). I like to see it go in 4 or 5 inches. I usually have to wait for a rain to use it effectivly because the ground is so hard. Red pottery clay.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've got a Hay King and a friend has an Aerway. I've never seen any scientific evidence that either one really does any good, but it gives me an excuse to burn some diesel and drag something across my fields when I'm bored in February or early March.....It makes me feel better and I hope it does some good. Put a fair amount of horsepower in front of either, the Aerway pulls harder than the Hay King.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

We run over in august when ground is rock hard with 1.5 tonne block on it. Shatters soil down past the points in dense soil. Once fall rains come soil absorbs water/nutrients instead of it running off. Eight ft Aerway pull type. Don't try getting on it in fall, about a foot deep of mud.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies. Confirms my thoughts on benefits of aeration. I was not going to get too aggressive with the Aerway gang setting on established bermuda but I have some horse paddocks that could use some refreshing. I have plenty of horsepower to pull about any size. Probably will use my 4 wheel drive articulated as it has a better footprint and could pull at a good clip to get the best shattering affect. Want to find a good used one with the bolt on tines that hasn't been all bent up through abuse. Would be a good day here in East Texas as it is about 31 degrees with light freezing rain so it is very dangerous to go to town with the slick rains. Won't be long before it is time to apply lime (waiting on soil samples to come back from A&M), weed spraying, and a good dose of fertilizer. Wish I was like Nobama and go tell the bank to raise my debt limit without any input on their part. As he says, "We got to pay our bills", except we have to have the money and not just print more money or borrow more from China. My son just texted me after getting his first pay check under the new taxes. He was neither amused or happy. I told him to bend over as more is coming to add to his pain. As Margaret Thatcher said, Eventually we will run out of people to pay for our all the socialist programs to support non-workers who the government supports.


----------

